# Nice pajamas



## xxmonjovixx (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## Miss World (Dec 23, 2006)

cool tuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thx 4 the post


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Dec 23, 2006)

:icon_bigg welcome

and thanks for reply ya assoola


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 23, 2006)

i love 1 &amp; 4


----------



## ashtaris (Dec 23, 2006)

5 i 6 are the most beautiful


----------



## David (Dec 23, 2006)

They are all very cute.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

Some of those are really cute! I saw a few PJ sets in Wal-Mart the other day I wanted, but didn't get LOL!


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Dec 23, 2006)

very welcome and thanks for your reply,,and more pajamas are coming for the christmas


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 24, 2006)

cute!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 25, 2006)

I like the last one best!


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 25, 2006)

I like the second one.


----------



## Gleam84 (Dec 25, 2006)

I like the fourth one best...it's really cute!


----------



## Tropicia (Dec 25, 2006)

Aww, very cute! I like the first one best!


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Dec 26, 2006)

yeah 1rst is really cute,,very welcome and thanks


----------



## bballet806 (Dec 30, 2006)

theyre all cool! thanx for posting!


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 31, 2006)

I like the pink heart printed one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks guys for your reply


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 10, 2007)

the mickey mouse ones are cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## la esperanza (Jan 12, 2007)

nice :glasses:


----------



## han (Jan 12, 2007)

i love #1


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 12, 2007)

I love #1, its adorable, and a lot of the other ones are cute too. thanks for sharing!


----------



## mahawi (Jan 12, 2007)

nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kortana (Jan 14, 2007)

I like most of them. The Mickey Mouse ones are my favorite!


----------



## rosdan (Jan 15, 2007)

cute..

thanks


----------



## Insung (Jan 16, 2007)

so cute


----------



## Aprill (Jan 16, 2007)

cool!


----------



## misschlojo (Jan 16, 2007)

i LOVE the multi colour stripe!

x


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 1, 2007)

really cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Mar 1, 2007)

i just love jammies! very cute!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 1, 2007)

Loving Mickey mouse one's, i've got some similar, very comfy:sleeping:


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Mar 2, 2007)

thaaanks for posting


----------



## x3kh (Mar 3, 2007)

the striped ones are super cuter.


----------

